# Speedometer Gear Question



## jpdog357 (Feb 27, 2006)

I replaced my rear end gears on my 1972 Lemans to 3.42 gears to add some excitement with great feedback from you guys on the forum. And now I am in the market for a new speedo driven gear.

Does anyone know what would the drive gear be on my car? It has a TH400 transmission.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a Speedo Gear usage chart for a Turbo 400, I could not find a chart for the 72's but I believe they are the same.

http://www.teufert.net/speedo/70-400-gt.htm


----------

